# How do I set up a Hovabator?



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi

I recently bought a second hand Hovabator , looks in good condition but no instructions.

There is a plastic tray fitted in the bottom , I assume this is for water?

Above this there is a wire mesh sheet.

Do I sit plastic tubs holding the eggs on this?

any advice would be appreciated

thanks

John


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

i just got one too john lol with the same problem, your right in what your saying, you put the tubs on top of the wire mesh but you wont need the water dish, although you can keep it in, as you will be using tubs with lids wont you? Only prob im having is getting the temp right, i have got it at 30 and keep turning the nob down but wont go any lower


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Jonny

what you incubating?
30 might be ok


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

bearded eggs mate


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

We have Hoverbators and find them pretty good but quite difficult to maintain an even ambient temp as the mechanism is quite crude!!

We find that with the dial on top not having any indication of temps that it is all a bit trial and error - just have to keep an eye on it until you get the temp you want. Haven't had any problems getting it below 30 F though. Best to do this before the eggs arrive though!!


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Have turned it on tonight , I am monitoring the temperature with a digital
thermometer.
Dont expect any eggs for at least a week yet.

So is the way I descibed the way to do it?

Do I need water in the base?

Will be using vermiculite in the egg boxes.


thanks

John


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi, it sounds like you've set it up correctly. Technically you probably dont need to put water in the tray if the vermiculite is right. We do put a bit in just to maintain the humidity at around 70 - really depends what type of eggs you are incubating.


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

What i do it

Put some water at the bottom.
Then put 4 take away trays in the messing all apart near the four corners, fill them with vermiculite.
Then place the temp probe on the vermiculite.

Then mess about with the temps by turning the top. It can take 4-7 days to get it sorted. You will most probably find that your humidity is through the roof to start make sur eyou dont use a cheap hygrometer or a digital one they are rubbish you need one powered by a hair 100& acurate. I use them for hatching tortoise eggs and cresties.


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

OK

It will be used for corn eggs.

Temp seems to have settled at just under 84 degrees.

Now to measure humidity, will use gauge supplied with Brinsea Hatchmaker

Thanks for the help

John


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

I found my hobavator unreliable at maintaining temps, mine is now connected to a pulse stat and has been perfect since. I don`t use the wire rack, i place my tubs directly onto the floor of the incubator, i keep the lids on the tubs with ventilation holes and all eggs are doing fine: victory:


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

*re*

I have an 100% succsess with these however i dont follow instructions, infact i have thrown the tray and mesh away, placed the vermiculite into bottom of hovobator directly and just spray the entire thing once a week to ensure humidity is ok. i also have added a humidity gauge to it. hope this helps


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Do you mean you spray while there are eggs in there?


----------

